# Finnally got A .50cal sniper rifle



## Stanley13

Been looking for months for a sniper rifle and finally got a never fired Valcun Gen 3 .50 cal with a average Ospery scope.

Question: Is a $600 scope made for a .50 good enough for this gun?
It has 4 screw scope mounts for a .50 do I need 6 bolt?
Is it really nessasary to get scope closer to gun? 
How much better in real talk is "hand loading" on this weapon?
Opinons on wether or not to change color sceme?I hate pink!
How far should an average shooter expect to hit a milk jug?
Know of any ranges set up for 1000 yard sighting in?


Thanks and enjoy the pics!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

Dang, a friend of mine had a barret for sale cheap.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

1. quality of the scope will define the distance you will shoot 
2. Handloading can be cheaper in long run but a high start up for equipment and fine tuning your rounds to get what you want out of your rifle
3. you should practice at 400 meters than work up to 600, increase by 200 meters each time that way you can easily build your range book up on that platform
4. no one should laugh at a guy with a pink .50 sniper rifle, just saying


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

You are gonna need a higher end scope to shoot that thing to its potential, recoil might destroy a cheaper scope. Man I bet that thing kicks like a bull.... And I agree pink shouldn't matter with a .50


----------



## espo16

I like it... I like it alot...


----------



## JoeZ

I have a spot in central Okaloosa county you can reach out to a bit more than 1,000 if you're interested. Low low price of letting me put a few shots downrange as well.


----------



## FrankwT

spray paint that thing Black you sissy! joking...

No really, was it a girls gun and she shot with that recoil? It is pretty how does she shoot? Use that scope till it breaks then get what you really want...reload, reload, reload!


----------



## Gravity3694

Stanley13 said:


> Been looking for months for a sniper rifle and finally got a never fired Valcun Gen 3 .50 cal with a average Ospery scope.
> 
> Question: Is a $600 scope made for a .50 good enough for this gun? In short no. I would probably pick a Leupold Mk4 ER/T with fist focal plane or a Nightforce. I highly recommend the $1600 Bushnell HDMR as the best value scope on the market with excellent features.
> It has 4 screw scope mounts for a .50 do I need 6 bolt? If you have good scope rings with strong recoil lugs it will be fine. If you don't then your scope will start to move and you will loose zero.
> Is it really nessasary to get scope closer to gun? Depends on cheek weld and the need to keep the action clear. Check your eye relief on your scope so you don't hit your eye in recoil.
> How much better in real talk is "hand loading" on this weapon? Handloading .50 is a must option in my opinion. Most ammo you will find for sale is surplus M2 ball ammo. .50 is really a niche market that many big commercial companies don't cater to.
> Opinons on wether or not to change color sceme?I hate pink! I would change to flat dark earth, but that's just me.
> How far should an average shooter expect to hit a milk jug? Too many variables such as the skill of the shooter, quality of the rifle with scope and the ammunition. Many people can make a 600 yard shot with proper zero.
> Know of any ranges set up for 1000 yard sighting in? 1k yards is hard even with optics. .50 is meant for anti material and long distance shooting. Start at 600 and move up.
> 
> 
> Thanks and enjoy the pics!


...


----------



## VA Boy

Recommend if you change the color scheme, do it before final set up and fine tuning. The laminates are the same color throughout so if you want to go with a new stain color, sand only the clear coat then test your stain in an inconspicuous area. Remember, it probably won't turn the color of your stain, only transform the current colors, ie. Blue may become almost black, green may go darker brown, etc. You could look into a hydro dip kit or have a shop do it for you. Use caution though, this would entail dipping a wood stock in a water tank momentarily for the pattern followed by a rinse.


----------



## Fig Newton

Looks like a girls gun...lol. Who makes a stock like that to put on a world class sniper rifle? The most important thing is that you like it because YOU own it and YOU are the one shooting it. Just stick to factory ammo and you will get plenty of performance.


----------



## Stanley13

*Maybe*



JoeZ said:


> I have a spot in central Okaloosa county you can reach out to a bit more than 1,000 if you're interested. Low low price of letting me put a few shots downrange as well.


I need to figure out how far u r from baldwin county AL and if round trip in a 11 hour time frame including shooting I may be interested? I want to shoot watermelons and a full propane tank LOL!!!!!!Need to make almost every shot badass since bullets seem to be a min of $7 each for cheap one's? Plus will have bore sighted first?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Stanley, you are probably gonna have trouble finding places to shoot that beast... I don't think they will let you in a public range with that cannon. O and by the way, smile and exhale you finally have a gun worthy of bragging about...:thumbsup:


----------



## ilintner

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Stanley, you are probably gonna have trouble finding places to shoot that beast... I don't think they will let you in a public range with that cannon. O and by the way, smile and exhale you finally have a gun worthy of bragging about...:thumbsup:



Saw someone shooting a .50 out at Styx River a few months back. Only 200 yards though...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

ilintner said:


> Saw someone shooting a .50 out at Styx River a few months back. Only 200 yards though...


That's a surprise I figured with that kinda report, and muzzle blast they wouldnt allow it. Cool


----------



## Capt Ron

There's only one thing worse than getting killed by a .50 cal sniper rifle, getting killed by a pink .50 cal sniper rifle...


----------



## Pigman

I am honestly a fan of Vortex. I use a Vortex to shoot 800 yards on my property in Jackson County. I use a .308. You can borrow one of my extra scopes. It is a Viper PST 6-24x50. And I will take you to my property, two hours away, if you want to fire it. I cannot fire it due to health reasons, but enjoy watching. Send me a me a message.
Pigman.


----------



## tonyd

Stanley13 said:


> I need to figure out how far u r from baldwin county AL and if round trip in a 11 hour time frame including shooting I may be interested? I want to shoot watermelons and a full propane tank LOL!!!!!!Need to make almost every shot badass since bullets seem to be a min of $7 each for cheap one's? Plus will have bore sighted first?


 i think there is a range near pascagola out to 600 but i dont know about the propane thak


----------



## Kascus

Didn't you say you had almost 500 acres in a prior post? Anywhere there you can shoot?


----------



## shootnstarz

I've shot a few 50s and the recoil is not really that bad. It's more like a slower shotgun push than a sharp bolt action 338's punch. That said I don't think you're going to want to shoot it a lot during any outing.

Mainly insure nobody is standing off to the side as that muzzle brake is like a plasma jet. Congrats on your new acquasistion.

Rick


----------



## JoeZ

Stanley13 said:


> I need to figure out how far u r from baldwin county AL and if round trip in a 11 hour time frame including shooting I may be interested? I want to shoot watermelons and a full propane tank LOL!!!!!!Need to make almost every shot badass since bullets seem to be a min of $7 each for cheap one's? Plus will have bore sighted first?


It's an hour East of Pensacola and just 3 miles from the Interstate to our gate.

You can shoot whatever you want - except the propane tank.


----------



## Stanley13

*Tree's and forest*



Kascus said:


> Didn't you say you had almost 500 acres in a prior post? Anywhere there you can shoot?


 
To many tree's and brush. Only real cleared spot is 3 acre around the house. If I get up high like on my roof I cound take a decent distance. Thought about building a tower or knocking some slats out off kids fort to shoot from LOL. And the 500 acre's actually is a combination of 3 family owned properties. Largest in one location is 187 acre. But thanks for trying to call me out on my thread, Im glad ur paying that much attention to me? Any more question you need clarified?????


----------



## FrankwT

Stanley13 said:


> To many tree's and brush. Only real cleared spot is 3 acre around the house. If I get up high like on my roof I cound take a decent distance. Thought about building a tower or knocking some slats out off kids fort to shoot from LOL. And the 500 acre's actually is a combination of 3 family owned properties. Largest in one location is 187 acre. But thanks for trying to call me out on my thread, Im glad ur paying that much attention to me? Any more question you need clarified?????



yeah while we are at it, 1 more ? why the .50? Just to shoot full propane tanks and no place to shoot..not like you can use it on bambi?


----------



## Stanley13

*Hey can we not turn this into another Stanley bashing please?*



FrankwT said:


> yeah while we are at it, 1 more ? why the .50? Just to shoot full propane tanks and no place to shoot..not like you can use it on bambi?


 
You know Im not sure I just wanted it? And as a very small collector it is a good speaking piece. Ever time I talked about the other sniper rifle's I have everyone always said to bad u dont have a .50cal as to say my others were lacking. And If i ever want to go postal i will be able to do it right?!!! And on some local management land they have some powerline through ways I can shoot but problem there is no ATV/UTV/vehicle's (or propane tanks) allowed on it so I would have to carry it and it is @ 40 pounds.And I may take a head shoot on a doe next year at hopefully atleast @450 yards (if I can get good with it)? And I think every man needs a pink .50cal incase of Zombie Take over, RIGHT??? And incase of emergency I can get on my roof top and shoot a car at @ 1 mile!!! And I wouldnt want big brother getting bored keeping tab on me small timing it???


----------



## TraderDan

*propane tank*



JoeZ said:


> It's an hour East of Pensacola and just 3 miles from the Interstate to our gate.
> 
> You can shoot whatever you want - except the propane tank.


Ah Come on Joe, Let him shoot the propane tank!! They won't expolde anyway, just spew gas and shoot off like a rocket. I shoot the small green bottles all the time. They are a blast and so far Not One Exploded?? But they do fly threw the air in any direction they please. I had one fly right back towards us from about 75 yards out and got the fun of opening up on it with my AR, it was a hoot!! Hit it another 5-6 times.


----------



## shootnstarz

TraderDan said:


> Ah Come on Joe, Let him shoot the propane tank!! They won't expolde anyway, just spew gas and shoot off like a rocket. I shoot the small green bottles all the time. They are a blast and so far Not One Exploded?? But they do fly threw the air in any direction they please. I had one fly right back towards us from about 75 yards out and got the fun of opening up on it with my AR, it was a hoot!! Hit it another 5-6 times.


 
Incindery rounds !!!!!

Rick


----------



## Stanley13

*I predict this ? bringing lots of jokes*

When u see in the movie's (yes I said it) the swat snipers with the laser pointer's in broad day light for a long distance away shining bright what brand and style would I look for to have one for this gun.(obviously would need to have a custom mount added)

I know there will be some jokes made but worth dealing with if someone can atleast take serious and give a real answer?Thanks


----------



## TraderDan

*good idea*



shootnstarz said:


> Incindery rounds !!!!!
> 
> Rick


Think that might make a differance, I'll have to find some somewhere.
See Stanley , I like to shoot guns and Blow Stuff TOO!!!!


----------



## Stanley13

*O and*

I only have 40 rounds of regular ammo so will need some more and willing to hear some offers if anyone has some to part with.

Also want to start hearing what kind of prices yall want to help me start getting reload equiptment. Also been thinking of aquiring reload stuff for all NATO rounds and 38 special,40cal,30-06,12ga?

O and about scope clearance the whole bolt come's completly strait out the back. Single shot only. Needs no side chanber clearance.


----------



## Stanley13

*Btt*

BTT so to get some night time opinions?


----------



## tonyd

stanley i think you need to talk to the red jacket guys about this that will fix you up right


----------



## PompChaser315

Stanley13 said:


> And If i ever want to go postal i will be able to do it right?!!!


Thats comforting


----------



## tonyd

Stanley13 said:


> You know Im not sure I just wanted it? And as a very small collector it is a good speaking piece. Ever time I talked about the other sniper rifle's I have everyone always said to bad u dont have a .50cal as to say my others were lacking. And If i ever want to go postal i will be able to do it right?!!! And on some local management land they have some powerline through ways I can shoot but problem there is no ATV/UTV/vehicle's (or propane tanks) allowed on it so I would have to carry it and it is @ 40 pounds.And I may take a head shoot on a doe next year at hopefully atleast @450 yards (if I can get good with it)? And I think every man needs a pink .50cal incase of Zombie Take over, RIGHT??? And incase of emergency I can get on my roof top and shoot a car at @ 1 mile!!! And I wouldnt want big brother getting bored keeping tab on me small timing it???


 450 yd head shot at a doe?you aint right


----------



## Stanley13

*General Consensus??????*



tonyd said:


> 450 yd head shot at a doe?you aint right


 
I think its already a general consensus on here.But on the bright side for most of y'all I live in a differ state (AL) LOL??????

How much should I expect to pay to have the uninstalled $250 trigger that came with the purchase?

If not hand loading do y'all like the hand picked Hornady ammo?

Share opinions with me on which scope and @ price point U would buy if was yours and had about a $2000-$3500 budget.


----------



## Splittine

What kinda trigger?


----------



## GoneCoastal

Pig I thought you(& scope) would want to stay away from more potential shrapnel...

http://www.uzitalk.com/forums/showt....50-bmg-rifles-as-requested-by-some-members.&

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=346421

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=6&f=3&t=251060


----------



## Stanley13

*Ill let u know Monday.*



Splittine said:


> What kinda trigger?


 
I dont know but will look at package and let know on Monday. He said it was @$250 after shipping. Said it will allow me to have a between 2-3 pound pull. Would the $250 price point be entry level or high end for a trigger?


----------



## Stanley13

GoneCoastal said:


> Pig I thought you(& scope) would want to stay away from more potential shrapnel...
> 
> http://www.uzitalk.com/forums/showt....50-bmg-rifles-as-requested-by-some-members.&
> 
> http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=346421
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=6&f=3&t=251060


 
WOW I had no idea? Mine is Gen 3 with 3leaf bolt but unfired and after reading your link not sure Im still excited about first shot. I may pull first one with a string from cover??? But from my own research the gen 3 I own has been fixed and is completely safe with lots of good references and no know accident's from gun failure. I am gonna take my chances im POT commited!!!( for lack of a better term) Thanks for the heads up at least I know and can inform my friends to shoot at own risk!!!


----------



## Splittine

Stanley13 said:


> I dont know but will look at package and let know on Monday. He said it was @$250 after shipping. Said it will allow me to have a between 2-3 pound pull. Would the $250 price point be entry level or high end for a trigger?


It would be you got screwed. You could buy a Jewell or like for $75 cheaper and it would be adjustable from 2oz-3 or so Lbs.


----------



## Stanley13

*Well*



Splittine said:


> It would be you got screwed. You could buy a Jewell or like for $75 cheaper and it would be adjustable from 2oz-3 or so Lbs.


Well over all it was a great deal I feel like anyways. I spent no cash just traded guns and had about $1000 maybe in the guns I traded. Even retail for guns was only about $2200. And the gun is new and unfired. And after thinkin about it I think he said scope mounts and trigger were almost $250? O and how much for install on trigger?


----------

